# PROTEIN



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Girls
Does anyone recommend using protein shakes to boost protein levels? I have heard 'Whey to go' mentioned-has anyone tried this?  I try and eat as much protein as i can but i sill dont think it comes to the 75g that is recommended. 
Any thoughts would be helpful#
Thanks


----------



## Deedhappymelike! (Sep 21, 2006)

Alexia

I asked my nurse about that and she said natural protein is better. She advised a pint of milk a day, cheese, lean red meat and nuts. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Alexia, It is great if you can get the recommended amount of protein but i took whey powder on my last cycle as i wanted to make sure i got enough. It didnt do my cycle any harm and i got 7 good quality eggs.

Bronte xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I usually eat a high protein diet anyay. My first cycle, I got on the internet and found a sports website that recommended  the use of died skimmed milk powder as it has a higher protein content that normal milk. There was a recipe for making milk shakes using normal milk but adding additional skimmed milk powder to up the protein content. I used to blitz it together with a banana or raspberries and some honey for breakfast. 

Having said all that, I never did any of that on my second cycle - just drank normal skimmed milk and produced the same number of eggs (14) as on the first cycle. 

Lou
X


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls ill give it a try
x


----------

